
Mozilla launches Facebook Container to isolate your web browsing from Facebook - ddalex
https://venturebeat.com/2018/03/27/mozilla-launches-facebook-container-add-on-to-isolate-your-web-browsing-activity-from-facebook/
======
ddalex
The add-on is available here:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/facebook-
cont...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/facebook-container/)

The source code is available:

[https://github.com/mozilla/contain-
facebook](https://github.com/mozilla/contain-facebook)

